# Obama to Seek New Assault Weapons Ban



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

Thus the start of the prophecy...
http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/story?id=6960824&page=1


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

"Some recent Mexican army and police confrontations with drug cartels have resembled small-unit combat, with cartels employing automatic weapons and grenades," the warning said. "Large firefights have taken place in many towns and cities across Mexico, but most recently in northern Mexico, including Tijuana, Chihuahua City and Ciudad Juarez." 

SO WHAT! We have criminals in the US murdering dozens of people at a time having nothing to do with drugs. Mexico needs to grow a sack and fight back. Don't we have to? Why can't we ban drugs coming from there if they can ban us from owning weapons? Obama is in on all of it. Another stupid excuse to take away our guns. He's gonna get a fight when he comes for mine.
I just ordered 5000 rounds for my new XD 40. :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

They will get an upclose view of an assault weapon if they ever try to take mine.Every weapon I own will become an assault weapon in that situation.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

Why is this a General Hunting discussion? This is POLITICS. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> They will get an upclose view of an assault weapon if they ever try to take mine.Every weapon I own will become an assault weapon in that situation.


Darn those Derringer assault pistols!


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

It is bound to happen with all the libs running washington.


----------

